# Can cramps without bleeding be a sign of miscarriage?



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm nearly 10 weeks pregnant and have had unrelenting AF cramps for the past two days.  there is no bleeding, but these do not feel right - I have been told that an odd twinge here and there is quite normal but this is not an odd twinge, its there all the time and quite strong on occasions - it feels like I am about to start a period!

My DF is at work and I'm afraid to ring the hospital in case they send me down there and I will have to be there on my own, scared and alone and not knowing if our baby is still alive.  I really have convinced myself that something is wrong.

Can this be a sign of miscarraige or that the baby has died, even though I have no bleeding yet?!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Af pains can just be caused by the stretching of the uterus.  If you are still getting pg symptoms then dont worry.

Jan


----------

